# PRP Spouse interview



## sucramuk (Oct 31, 2016)

Hi All


So I have decided to apply for my PRP and have a spent a frustrating few hours on the VFS site applying.
So after payment made and appointment booked I get Form 18 sent to me stating I need to go for an interview, (horse before the cart etc!).

Anyway, how do go about booking this interview, do I just turn up at Barrack Street?

TIA


----------



## oddyza (Feb 24, 2017)

Hi sucramuk,

So 2 months later I'm in the same situation like you. Have you found the answer to your question ?
I read elsewhere in the forum that the interview is not to be done anymore...

Rz


----------



## FASHYMAN (Nov 22, 2016)

hi

interview is not a requirement anymore


----------



## oddyza (Feb 24, 2017)

Thanks Fashyman.

It's kind of confirmed on VFS website :
"PRP
Applicants applying for a permanent residence permit *maybe required to undergo an interview* process and for this purpose applicants will be asked to meet a Home Affairs officer at the nearest Visa Facilitation Centre while submitting the completed BI 947 application form and documents along with the prescribed fee, if applicable. In the case of married couples or spousal partners, where the spouse is party to this application, both the applicant and the spouse must sign this form and attend the interview, if applicable."


Rz


----------



## FASHYMAN (Nov 22, 2016)

yes i did mine application in august and same happen to me but they told us its not a requirement anymore though info is on the website


----------

